
How my Friend's Phone Got Stolen in London and Ended Up in Somalia - sabbakeynejad
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFE1232LxWY&
======
sabbakeynejad
For some reason his Dropbox is still syncing so we have a load of their photos
& selfies too.

